# Thanks guys



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lately, I have been doing some pressure washing. It's early in the season, but so far I have been getting better results than ever, and finding the process to be easier and far more enjoyable. This is due to the reading I did over the winter on painttalk. I learned alot from Ken and the guys about proper washing. 

Also, as I was washing away today, I was thinking that all members here - whether paperhangers, decorative finishers, power washing pros, or painters - share some common traits. To get good at any of this stuff, you have to have a steady hand, a good eye, and know the tools, materials and substrates of your trade. I never thought I would look forward to washing. I could have been on some cushy interior work today, but I actually wanted to go out in the rain and do some washing. Thanks...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brought a tear to my eye, YOU DA MAN V. :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about! Nice job, Scott.. we're not worthy :notworthy:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Scott,

Is that soaking wet? I've never been able to bring cedar back that close to the original "orange." Looks awesome.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

GM, a good cleaner and PH balancing agent does the trick


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

We don't have too many houses like that here, so I'm not really familiar with the challenges. But that is an impressive difference. What a great before/ after photo, even though it is during. 

Brian Phillips


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GMack said:


> Scott,
> 
> Is that soaking wet? I've never been able to bring cedar back that close to the original "orange." Looks awesome.


 
That is soaking wet, but you can see where the overspray hit the unwashed side and just turned it a dull brown without the treatment. The wet side is a great indication of how it will take oil. I am pretty psyched. 

Tomorrow I will see if I can wash the gray out of my hair...there is still another day of washing to be done. The house is 6k s.f...


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Are are you putting cabots 3000 on that house???If you are using the garden spraying on this job what do you do for all the window trim>plastic off like you were spraying??? I have a ton of windows on my particular job but they need to be painted..So my question is if you were doing new construction what would you do first, clear cedar or paint trim??? It does look great the pressure washing, would love to see finish product!!!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> That is soaking wet, but you can see where the overspray hit the unwashed side and just turned it a dull brown without the treatment. The wet side is a great indication of how it will take oil. I am pretty psyched.
> 
> That's pretty impressive, especially since I know that was done with very little pressure. Nice Job, Scott


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dincao said:


> Are are you putting cabots 3000 on that house???If you are using the garden spraying on this job what do you do for all the window trim>plastic off like you were spraying??? I have a ton of windows on my particular job but they need to be painted..So my question is if you were doing new construction what would you do first, clear cedar or paint trim??? It does look great the pressure washing, would love to see finish product!!!


 
This house is getting Cabot Semi Solid "New Cedar", which is kind of a shame because its cleaning up so nice. The homeowner lives in NYC and I am about to email them these pics to see if they want to reconsider. I am not protecting the window casings because we will be painting them, so they are getting cleaned too. I allowed in my price for cleaning the screens and window glass (value proposition). 

On new construction, paint trim first. That way you can ladder on the siding all you want without worrying about smudging the stain with your bumpers. Come down siding last.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> Are are you putting cabots 3000 on that house???If you are using the garden spraying on this job what do you do for all the window trim>plastic off like you were spraying??? I have a ton of windows on my particular job but they need to be painted..So my question is if you were doing new construction what would you do first, clear cedar or paint trim??? It does look great the pressure washing, would love to see finish product!!!


D,when doing this type of work, always paint windows and trim first.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dincao said:


> If you are using the garden spraying on this job what do you do for all the window trim>plastic off like you were spraying???


Sorry Dan, I missed this part of the question earlier. Yes, I would paint the trim first, then mask it if I was going to use the pump sprayer. On this particular house, I will probably brush it, just to make NEPS mad.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Sorry Dan, I missed this part of the question earlier. Yes, I would paint the trim first, then mask it if I was going to use the pump sprayer. On this particular house, I will probably brush it, just to make NEPS mad.


Sorry Scott, wrong technique for cedar!!! Spray that bitch and backbrush it!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Certainly a shame to put semi solid on that thing, how about at semi trans? if they don't want Clear solution


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That sure is a nice looking pad. I wouldn't be ashamed to live there. :laughing:
Great work Scott! :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Sorry Scott, wrong technique for cedar!!! Spray that bitch and backbrush it!


 
You spray, I'll backbrush!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A little color to the finish is a good thing, help slow the graying down a bit.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> A little color to the finish is a good thing, help slow the graying down a bit.


 
Dean

I agree...have always found that the more pigment in an oil stain, the better it performs over time. They do fade, but they really dont fail (solids and semi-solids). When a house cleans up this nicely, its tough to cover it up. Fortunately, the homeowner gets to make that call.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This house is getting Cabot Semi Solid "New Cedar", which is kind of a shame because its cleaning up so nice. The homeowner lives in NYC and I am about to email them these pics to see if they want to reconsider. I am not protecting the window casings because we will be painting them, so they are getting cleaned too. I allowed in my price for cleaning the screens and window glass (value proposition).
> 
> On new construction, paint trim first. That way you can ladder on the siding all you want without worrying about smudging the stain with your bumpers. Come down siding last.


Scott, is that the color that was originally on the house? (it looks like it). I always thought that name was funny as the stain really looks nothing like "new cedar". Looking at the pics though, I like the contrast of the N.C. tone on that house.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

So ...give it up my friend ...what were the cleaning solutions?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ken

Yes, New Cedar was the original stain color. It was done 9 years ago, so pretty faded out and obscured by mildew and grime. What you cant see in the pics is that the house sits on a ledge right at the edge of windy Lake Champlain, so it gets its fair exposure. Calling a stain "new cedar" is like putting out a $6 bottle of wine called "Like A Really Good Wine."

NEPS

I started the job using Jomax solution with bleach and water applied by pump sprayer and rinsed 800-1200 range.

However, today I ran out of bleach and went into the "Break Glass only in case of Emergency" part of my truck and hauled out some Restore A Deck. Here a picture.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice. I'm starting a similar one next week. A little bit older. Did you use any special tips .... I am getting a x-jet and going to try a roto tip on tuesday on a different job...I cant wait!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Very nice. I'm starting a similar one next week. A little bit older. Did you use any special tips .... I am getting a x-jet and going to try a roto tip on tuesday on a different job...I cant wait!


I used the general purpose (not particularly aggressive) tip that came with my machine...This job made me want a better washer. I'm thinking a golf cart with washer attached. Its hard work pulling that thing around a big house. And I want a bigger gas tank. I hate running out. Ken, what do I get?

I have been having a ball NEPS. Pressure washing has never been more fun. I can do it alone, cant hear the phone ring...just me and the voices in my head...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I used the general purpose (not particularly aggressive) tip that came with my machine...This job made me want a better washer. I'm thinking a golf cart with washer attached. Its hard work pulling that thing around a big house. And I want a bigger gas tank. I hate running out. Ken, what do I get?
> 
> I have been having a ball NEPS. Pressure washing has never been more fun. I can do it alone, cant hear the phone ring...just me and the voices in my head...


I know ... I really enjoy it ...but I do grind my teeth when I get into it. I can see New England Pressure Washing Services Inc in my future.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I know ... I really enjoy it ...but I do grind my teeth when I get into it. I can see New England Pressure Washing Services Inc in my future.....


 
I agree, there are moments of rage about it...overall its therapeutic though.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Sorry Scott, wrong technique for cedar!!! Spray that bitch and backbrush it!


NEPS,

The one time I tried spraying a semi-transparent stain, I didn't like it. The mist was so fine I felt like I had no control over it . . . I spray all my exteriors (solid stain or paint) so I have nothing against spraying outside; it just didn't work for me with a true stain. What is the procedure? Do you mask everything? Airless? Thanks.

Also, Let's go Celts!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> NEPS,
> 
> The one time I tried spraying a semi-transparent stain, I didn't like it. The mist was so fine I felt like I had no control over it . . . I spray all my exteriors (solid stain or paint) so I have nothing against spraying outside; it just didn't work for me with a true stain. What is the procedure? Do you mask everything? Airless? Thanks.
> 
> Also, Let's go Celts!


Paint the trim first, Mask off trim with 12" paper and spray with a backpack garden sprayer and back brush it in. ... and Yes ..lets go Celts!!!!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Paint the trim first, Mask off trim with 12" paper and spray with a backpack garden sprayer and back brush it in. ... and Yes ..lets go Celts!!!!


I'll keep the backpack sprayer in mind; I like that . . . What do you do with the sides of the painted vertical trim (the triangles)? Touch them up when you're done spraying? You don't seriously tape them, do you?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> I'll keep the backpack sprayer in mind; I like that . . . What do you do with the sides of the painted vertical trim (the triangles)? Touch them up when you're done spraying? You don't seriously tape them, do you?


Touch up after where needed


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Scott, your best upgrade for wood restoration will be a 5.6 gpm machine. You also should consider getting that pressure lowered with the right nozzles when hitting wood. On a 4 gpm machine a 4010 is plenty of pressure for wood. (40 degree, #10 orifice)

Spraying decks: Airless sprayers overly atomize thin staining oils. In the pro wood resto business many guys (inncluding myself) use this type of setup with an adjustable wand.

http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/deckster.html


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Scott, your best upgrade for wood restoration will be a 5.6 gpm machine. You also should consider getting that pressure lowered with the right nozzles when hitting wood. On a 4 gpm machine a 4010 is plenty of pressure for wood. (40 degree, #10 orifice)
> 
> Spraying decks: Airless sprayers overly atomize thin staining oils. In the pro wood resto business many guys (inncluding myself) use this type of setup with an adjustable wand.
> 
> http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/deckster.html


Ken

My current machine is 2 gpm and 2550. Flow would be nice. And more sophisticated tip technology. Probably my next purchase this summer.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Scott, that is where your time frame came in. Though from your pm, you were very fast using that small of a machine. The tip you describe should actually be designated 255.0 (#5 orifice) I don't have a nozzle chart in front of me, but I am guessing you were using somewhere around 1000 psi (which is fine with good technique)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The finishing is going well...:whistling2:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The finishing is going well...:whistling2:


Looking good, Scott. What did you end up putting on it?


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Paint the trim first, Mask off trim with 12" paper and spray with a backpack garden sprayer and back brush it in. ... and Yes ..lets go Celts!!!!


Hey NEPS,
Any particular brand of backpack sprayer you like? I saw an "Echo" today that looked nice, right next to the blowers and weedwackers . . .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GMack said:


> Looking good, Scott. What did you end up putting on it?


3000 on siding and soffet. Moorglo on the trim. I had to do some spot priming with a tinted primer on the window sills. Not impressed with Moorglo coverage in this color over tinted primer. Tomorrow I will be calling our favorite BM guys to see if they will comp me a gallon of Aura for this project. Might be time for a change.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> 3000 on siding and soffet. Moorglo on the trim. I had to do some spot priming with a tinted primer on the window sills. Not impressed with Moorglo coverage in this color over tinted primer. Tomorrow I will be calling our favorite BM guys to see if they will comp me a gallon of Aura for this project. Might be time for a change.



giddy up on the Aura Scott, like you said maybe a time for a change. I may be switching to Aura on siding for my next job. 20 gallons of provt I may try the flat Aura as I am all ready spec'ing Aura semi on the windows.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> giddy up on the Aura Scott, like you said maybe a time for a change.


:yes:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> 3000 on siding and soffet. Moorglo on the trim. I had to do some spot priming with a tinted primer on the window sills. Not impressed with Moorglo coverage in this color over tinted primer. Tomorrow I will be calling our favorite BM guys to see if they will comp me a gallon of Aura for this project. Might be time for a change.


That's funny . . . they just mixed a gallon of a similar green for me today in Moorglo, I should have tried the Aura but forgot all about it. Have them comp me one, too!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GMack said:


> Hey NEPS,
> Any particular brand of backpack sprayer you like? I saw an "Echo" today that looked nice, right next to the blowers and weedwackers . . .


Any brand is fine. Any I've used I've had to replace the hose. It only comes with a 3 footer ....size matters. Dont buy the cheapest one. Nothing worse than bleach leaking down your ass all day because of a crappy seal.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing worse than bleach leaking down your ass all day because of a crappy seal.[/quote]

Quote of the Day, Thanks Neps:thumbsup:


----------

